# How do you Spin Worsted - Chunky Yarn?



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I know its a silly question. Im afraid of wasting massive amounts of yarn. 

Is there some way you get the yarn airy? Or do you just not compress it much while holding it before it goes onto the bobbin?

Or do you just use massive amounts of yarn? :hysterical:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Thicker yarns use more fiber, true.

Less twist is in order when you spin thicker. Too much twist and you get a noodly mess. 
Get used to going through the roving/fleece if you want to make thick yarn.

Thankfully the sheep are busy growing more as we speak. 

What are you wanting to make from this yarn, hmmm?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you! GAM,

Blankets, thick sweaters, & scarves :happy2:

Im really thinking of re-doing this blanket in wool. Im just not sure how to get a consistent worsted- chunky yarn


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Woosh, at this point in my spinning, I really have to think and spin intentionally for a thick yarn.

You want worsted, then go with slivers, predraft to the thickness you want.

You want woolen, then go with rovings, make sure they are well drafted and spin from the fold.

You'll got through either fiber rather quickly.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I think Pearl been bit by the bug. :heh:



Luv yuh, Pearl B.

Don't let 'em sway yuh, now........ :icecream:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Keep in mind that a worsted will be a much denser yarn than a woolen. If you want a fluffy, airy yarn you want a woolen spun yarn not a worsted. That's my opinion anyway


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you everyone!!

WIHH, that clears things up considerably:hysterical::hysterical::sob::grin:
I want something like worsted 4 ply. I got in the habit of rinsing all my finished yarn in
hot /cold water. Sometimes I thwack it.

I noticed some worsted knit pick 's yarn I have is airy like and barely spun.

Ive been saving the replies to the questions Ive been asking. Ive got a small book going!! :happy2: It really helps to save and re -read them.

FR, I'm going to spin a couple types and thicknesses of yarns, get some 17's and make a sweater like one of yours!! :bow: Its part of why I got a wheel!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

While you're at it, just forget that silly worsted weight, and go bulky....then you can concentrate on the words "bulky" and "woolen" and avoid all the silly confusion. 

Worsted, anyhow....... all my sweaters are _bested_, see.


----------

